# Obama now has 34 Senators supporting the Iran Deal - GOP will not be able to block it



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2015)

Obama secures Iran nuclear deal with Barbara Mikulski vote - CNNPolitics.com



> *In a major victory for President Barack Obama*, Democratic Sen. Barbara Mikulski of Maryland announced support for the Iran nuclear deal Wednesday, *providing the White House the votes it needs to prevent Republicans from scuttling the agreement.*
> 
> *The announcement means that at least 34 senators -- the number required by the Constitution to sustain a veto -- will back Obama's expected veto of a Republican resolution to disapprove of the deal.* Mikulski is retiring at the end of her term.
> 
> ...




Obama's expected veto of the GOP effort to derail the Iran deal will therefore be sustained.

The GOP has lost this battle.

Traditionally, once the 34th vote comes on board, a couple of others do as well, so I expect this will climb to at least 36.

End of story.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 2, 2015)

Good.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 2, 2015)

First time any Iranian money funds a terror attack they should be be rounded up as traitors


----------



## JGalt (Sep 2, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> First time any Iranian money funds a terror attack they should be be rounded up as traitors




Since they voted for it, I hope it happens in their own neighborhood first.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2015)

Also being reported here:

Obama Nets Votes Needed to Secure Iran Nuke Deal

Obama wins critical backing on Iran deal, virtually ensuring survival in Congress

Obama's Iran Deal Now Officially Unstoppable in Congress

Sen. Barbara Mikulski becomes 34th Democrat to support Iran deal

Obama secures votes to protect Iran nuclear deal


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2015)

JGalt said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > First time any Iranian money funds a terror attack they should be be rounded up as traitors
> ...




What do you hope happens in "their" neighborhood first?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 2, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> The GOP has lost this battle.



Yes.  Obama has won it for the Iranian mullahs.  He will no doubt be well rewarded by them.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 2, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Your neighborhood.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...




My neighborhood is supposed to happen in someone else's neighborhood?

That is weird. You are making no sense at all.

Are you ill?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2015)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP has lost this battle.
> ...




Uhm, no.

But please, by all means, enjoy your endless butthurt over yet another GOP loss to Pres. Obama.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 2, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Obama secures Iran nuclear deal with Barbara Mikulski vote - CNNPolitics.com
> ·
> ·
> ·​"Thirty-four votes are obviously enough votes for the president's veto to be upheld," Kerry told CNN's Christiane Amanpour. "That is not satisfactory for us. We do want to try to go further. We'll continue to persuade."
> ...



  From Article II, Section 2 of the Constitution…

_He_ [the President] _shall have Power, by and with the Advice and Consent of the Senate, to make Treaties, *provided two thirds of the Senators present concur*…_​
  He's only halfway there.  He needs two thirds of the Senate—66 senators—to support him, in order to make a valid treaty.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 2, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




*Like I said, hope it happens in your neighborhood and not mine.*

*I was responding to Crusaderfrank's statement...*

*"First time any Iranian money funds a terror attack they should be be rounded up as traitors"*

*Your neighborhood. Maybe your block. Maybe your own house.*


----------



## jwoodie (Sep 2, 2015)

*"In a major victory for President Barack Obama*, Democratic Sen. Barbara Mikulski of Maryland announced support for the Iran nuclear deal Wednesday, *providing the White House the votes it needs to prevent Republicans from scuttling the agreement."*

*Thank you for providing a beautiful example of Liberal double-talk.  *


----------



## JGalt (Sep 2, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Your lack of response and your silence speaks volumes about you. I said "Hope it happens in your neighborhood and not mine" in response to Crusaderfrank's statement  "First time any Iranian money funds a terror attack they should be be rounded up as traitors"

It's pretty obvious that you don't like to admit to the possibility of an Iranian-funded terrorist attack in *your* neighborhood, even though you have no problem freeing up over $100 billion which they could use to fund such an attack.

You probably weren't aware of this but in the pre-holocaust Nazi Germany of the 1930's, there were actually some Jews who thought Hitler was the cat's pajamas. You would have fit right in with them but unfortunately, they learned otherwise.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 2, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Obama secures Iran nuclear deal with Barbara Mikulski vote - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iran get the bomb, you must be so happy,

Say, were Julius and Ethyl your parents perchance?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 2, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> First time any Iranian money funds a terror attack they should be be rounded up as traitors



If you're a bee, you gather honey.

If you're a democrat, you engage in treason - it's just what you do..


----------



## David_42 (Sep 2, 2015)

Let the right wing tears flow.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Sep 2, 2015)

I must ask this of all of the liberals. This is an honest question.

Why would you be happy that we are striking a deal with a country that is a state sponsor of terrorism and is known to have sold weapons and such that have been used to kill our troops? They also held hundreds of Americans hostage illegally for 444 days? I'm curious how this equates to someone that you do business with. They didn't do one thing really bad and then never again, like Japan or Germany, they did many bad things and continue to this day. They say they want us and our allies wiped off the map. 

So why grin when our president strikes a deal with a country like this? What is your rationale? What is your reasoning?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...




My silence means I was away from my computer. I have a thing called a life, and I live it.
I come and go as I please, because personal liberty and all.
Since you are stupid, I doubt you will understand this.

The rest of what you wrote is bullshit.  It's just more COn-scare bullshit, as usual.


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 2, 2015)

David_42 said:


> Let the right wing tears flow.


Oh yea, they're crying today.


----------



## mamooth (Sep 2, 2015)

JGalt said:


> It's pretty obvious that you don't like to admit to the possibility of an Iranian-funded terrorist attack in *your* neighborhood, even though you have no problem freeing up over $100 billion which they could use to fund such an attack.



It's pretty obvious you and others are strongly hoping for such an attack, to give you excuses to push your authoritarian politics.



> You probably weren't aware of this but in the pre-holocaust Nazi Germany of the 1930's, there were actually some Jews who thought Hitler was the cat's pajamas. You would have fit right in with them but unfortunately, they learned otherwise.



You no doubt are aware of how successful the Nazi false-flag attacks were in getting sentiment rallied against the Jews. That's why you authoritarian types need to be watched so closely. It needs to be made very clear to you that any false flag attacks your side may attempt have no hope of succeeding.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 2, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




In reality, stupidity is cheering a deal which puts your own life in danger.

You should get an award for Stupid person of the Year.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 2, 2015)

mamooth said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty obvious that you don't like to admit to the possibility of an Iranian-funded terrorist attack in *your* neighborhood, even though you have no problem freeing up over $100 billion which they could use to fund such an attack.
> ...




Your neighborhood too. If it takes that to get you to see what an idiot you are for supporting that mulatto cocksuker's Iran deal, then so be it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 2, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> I must ask this of all of the liberals. This is an honest question.
> 
> Why would you be happy that we are striking a deal with a country that is a state sponsor of terrorism and is known to have sold weapons and such that have been used to kill our troops? They also held hundreds of Americans hostage illegally for 444 days? I'm curious how this equates to someone that you do business with. They didn't do one thing really bad and then never again, like Japan or Germany, they did many bad things and continue to this day. They say they want us and our allies wiped off the map.
> 
> So why grin when our president strikes a deal with a country like this? What is your rationale? What is your reasoning?



Do you want an honest answer?


----------



## westwall (Sep 2, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Obama secures Iran nuclear deal with Barbara Mikulski vote - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...








As a Jew I am surprised you think this is a good thing.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Your neighborhood too. If it takes that to get you to see what an idiot you are for supporting *that mulatto cocksuker's* Iran deal, then so be it.




You seem angry. Are your meds not working properly?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 2, 2015)

westwall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Obama secures Iran nuclear deal with Barbara Mikulski vote - CNNPolitics.com
> ...



Uhmmmm...

Jews are not monolithic and we are also split on this.
Since you know nothing of Jewry, I chalk up your answer to your usual ignorance.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 2, 2015)

Kinda backwards with the constitution..................
The Dems and Obama sold them Ice cubes in Alaska in the dead of winter..............
And the Rino's went along...............which is why they should have their heads mounted on a wall..............

And the left cheers...........as doing business as normal under the constitution need not apply with the pen and phone guy.................

And it will lead to Iran getting the bomb and ICBM's.............

Yep...........what a deal...................and let's go around the normal rules to get approval and put perfume on shit and say see it smells good.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 2, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > I must ask this of all of the liberals. This is an honest question.
> ...




No, lie to us. I wouldn't want to see you untrue to form.

I can answer that: Because it's Obama, that's why. No matter how bad the deal was, it was Obama's deal. And there are still Democrats who believe that anything Obama does is the right thing. Just like the last few holdouts believed their Fuhrer Hitler was right, all the way to the point that Berlin was being swarmed by Russian troops.

Obama-loving Democrats also believe the Iran deal was good because it was unfavorable among Republicans and Conservatives. It doesn't matter what the situation is, as long as conservatives are against it, Obama-lovers are for it. Shit, Obama could come up with a proposal to give Alaska back to the Russian and raise the hammer and sickle over Washington, and there would still be a handful of morons in this country who would be all for it.

Another reason is that the left detests Israel. They're actually very anti-Semitic, even though it was through the votes of many Jews that got Obama elected. The left is thoroughly convinced that like the Europeans who came to this country centuries ago, the Israelis raped and plundered what they own, driving out the "poor Palestinians".

Like I said earlier, when the chickens do come home to roost and those Iranian-backed terrorist shitheads finally do connect hard with an attack, I hope it's in some Obama-loving liberal's front yard, and not mine.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 2, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Your neighborhood too. If it takes that to get you to see what an idiot you are for supporting *that mulatto cocksuker's* Iran deal, then so be it.
> ...




Nope, not angry. But truthfully, the state of my emotions doesn't change the fact that Obama's a mulatto cocksucker. I can be angry one day, sad the next, and happy the following day, but Obama will always be a Kenyan mongrel mulatto communist bastard whose mommie was a whore and posed for naked pictures. Nothing will ever change that.


----------



## westwall (Sep 2, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...









I know a considerable amount about Jewry.  One of my oldest friends gave Israel 100 million dollars in 1948 to buy weapons.  He was Russian Jew and had more money than Rockefeller!  Amazing man, very well educated and a good, good friend.  I miss him dearly.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 2, 2015)

CF 12210233 





CrusaderFrank said:


> First time any Iranian money funds a terror attack they should be be rounded up as traitors






Why?


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 2, 2015)

I feel safer already, especially since they will be self-inspecting per this joke of an agreement. What a deal for Iran, no limitations on Nuclear capability and hundreds of millions of Terror dollars we are handing over to them. You Liberals must be very proud.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 2, 2015)

MM 12215243 





MarathonMike said:


> feel safer already, especially since they will be self-inspecting per this joke of an agreement.



They are not self-inspecting. You have been suckered by warmonger propaganda.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 2, 2015)

MM 12215243 





MarathonMike said:


> What a deal for Iran, no limitations on Nuclear capability



There were no limitations on Iran's Nuclear capability before the deal was made. There are many limitations within the deal. You are one easily duped dude.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 2, 2015)

Since 1979, the Iranians have been the primary supporter of Terrorism in the world, they hate the US and they have basically announced they are coming for us. Kerry and Obama have signed a deal with the Devil.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 2, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Since 1979, the Iranians have been the primary supporter of Terrorism in the world, they hate the US and they have basically announced they are coming for us. Kerry and Obama have signed a deal with the Devil.



  Before that, they were the greatest and most stable ally that we had in the Muslim world.  At a crucial time, the carter administration betrayed and abandoned the Shah of Iran, and stood by as he was overthrown, and that nation overrun by Khomeniacs.  That marks the point where radical, violent islamism had the resources of an entire nation at its disposal, and the means to spread its diseased, corrupt ideology to other Muslim-dominated nations.

  Nearly all of the trouble that we have had and will yet have with Islamist terrorism, is all because of this one horrific error on Carter's part.  This is Jimmy Carter's lasting legacy.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 3, 2015)

MM 12216236 





MarathonMike said:


> Since 1979, the Iranians have been the primary supporter of Terrorism in the world, they hate the US and they have basically announced* they are coming for us*.



You better go check. There's probably an Iranian hiding under your bed.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 3, 2015)

westwall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Obama secures Iran nuclear deal with Barbara Mikulski vote - CNNPolitics.com
> ...




the Leftist are his people not Jews


----------



## Jroc (Sep 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Most Jews are against the deal lefty... you left you Judaism at the Marxist door.."Obama wins again" 


Jews oppose Iran Nuclear deal 2 to 1 | Page 58 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Jroc (Sep 3, 2015)

westwall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




You're a good man, but all this guy caress about is whether Obama won or lost, What's some dead Israeli Jews, or dead Americans in the face of such an accomplishment


----------



## Jroc (Sep 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




We'll haft to leave it to the next president to deal with(it's not going to be Hillary)  the vast majority of congress is against the deal, American people are against the deal, world Jewry is against the deal, but all this moron can think about it, is Obama..... Obama didn't win anything


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 3, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> I must ask this of all of the liberals. This is an honest question.
> 
> Why would you be happy that we are striking a deal with a country that is a state sponsor of terrorism and is known to have sold weapons and such that have been used to kill our troops? They also held hundreds of Americans hostage illegally for 444 days? I'm curious how this equates to someone that you do business with. They didn't do one thing really bad and then never again, like Japan or Germany, they did many bad things and continue to this day. They say they want us and our allies wiped off the map.
> 
> So why grin when our president strikes a deal with a country like this? What is your rationale? What is your reasoning?



The reasoning was put forth in Pat Buchanan's column yesterday, which was quite good. 

In 1973, Nixon went to China and reach an agreement with them.  China had only 20 years earlier fought a war in Korea against us and were sponsoring the Vietnamese who we were fighting. BUt the reality was, they were people we had to deal with. 

Yes, they held hostages, AFTER we had propped up a brutal dictator who murdered thousands of people. 

We also supported Saddam's war against Iran from 1980 to 1988, and shot down an airliner full of civilians making a pilgramage to Mecca.  

They have just as many legitimate beefs with us as we have with them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 3, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Kinda backwards with the constitution..................
> The Dems and Obama sold them Ice cubes in Alaska in the dead of winter..............
> And the Rino's went along...............which is why they should have their heads mounted on a wall..............
> 
> ...



Actually, it is a good deal. Iran suspends uranium enrichment and opens itself to inspection.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 3, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Since 1979, the Iranians have been the primary supporter of Terrorism in the world, they hate the US and they have basically announced they are coming for us. Kerry and Obama have signed a deal with the Devil.



No, you see the thing is, the Devil doesn't exist.  

Iran does.  

you might not like the fact they exist, but they do.  And we have to reach agreements.

YOu see, Germany, France and Britain started these negotiations, we joined later.  The rest of the world knows this is the best deal we are going to get, and they are going forward whether we throw a hissy or not.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 3, 2015)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Before that, they were the greatest and most stable ally that we had in the Muslim world. At a crucial time, the carter administration betrayed and abandoned the Shah of Iran, and stood by as he was overthrown, and that nation overrun by Khomeniacs. That marks the point where radical, violent islamism had the resources of an entire nation at its disposal, and the means to spread its diseased, corrupt ideology to other Muslim-dominated nations.
> 
> Nearly all of the trouble that we have had and will yet have with Islamist terrorism, is all because of this one horrific error on Carter's part. This is Jimmy Carter's lasting legacy.



Guy, there was nothing Jimmy Carter could do to save the Shah from his own people. The Shah fell because no Iranian thought he was worth dying for.  Jimmy Carter was supposed to throw away American lives to save this guy? 

As far as "Islamism", I would say that Reagan's funding of Bin Laden and the Muhajedin in Afghanistan did more to spread "Islamism" than the Iranian revolution did.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 3, 2015)

Jroc said:


> We'll haft to leave it to the next president to deal with(it's not going to be Hillary) the vast majority of congress is against the deal, American people are against the deal, world Jewry is against the deal, but all this moron can think about it, is Obama..... Obama didn't win anything



actually, the next president, even in the  UNLIKELY event it's a Republican, isn't going to touch this deal because the rest of the world has already gone along with it. 

The hypocrisy is that the Republicans KNEW this was the best deal we were going to get given the fact the rest of the world wasn't dancing to AIPAC's tune on Iran anymore. But they didn't want to give him a political point.  So they signed off on this agreement that makes it impossible to undo, but they can still say, "See, my Zionist Masters, We tried!!!"  

It's actually kind of pathetic.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 3, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> I must ask this of all of the liberals. This is an honest question.
> 
> Why would you be happy that we are striking a deal with a country that is a state sponsor of terrorism and is known to have sold weapons and such that have been used to kill our troops? They also held hundreds of Americans hostage illegally for 444 days? I'm curious how this equates to someone that you do business with. They didn't do one thing really bad and then never again, like Japan or Germany, they did many bad things and continue to this day. They say they want us and our allies wiped off the map.
> 
> So why grin when our president strikes a deal with a country like this? What is your rationale? What is your reasoning?



Progressives hate the USA as presently constituted and gladly befriend the "Death to America" Crowd because they all want the same thing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Before that, they were the greatest and most stable ally that we had in the Muslim world. At a crucial time, the carter administration betrayed and abandoned the Shah of Iran, and stood by as he was overthrown, and that nation overrun by Khomeniacs. That marks the point where radical, violent islamism had the resources of an entire nation at its disposal, and the means to spread its diseased, corrupt ideology to other Muslim-dominated nations.
> ...



I don't know if you're a pathological liar or a moron, possibly both


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 3, 2015)

Duly noted you couldn't refute the points made. 

Hey, I was around in 1979.  No one was willing to send their kids out to die for the Shah. No one was willing to send their kids out to die to save the hostages.  

Part of the reason Carter got bounced out on his ass was he re-instituted draft registration.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Duly noted you couldn't refute the points made.
> 
> Hey, I was around in 1979.  No one was willing to send their kids out to die for the Shah. No one was willing to send their kids out to die to save the hostages.
> 
> Part of the reason Carter got bounced out on his ass was he re-instituted draft registration.



I won't bother with your lying antisemitic imaginary "points".

If you were around in 79 that can only mean you've been in mom's basement for 35 years


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 3, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> I feel safer already, especially since they will be self-inspecting per this joke of an agreement. What a deal for Iran, no limitations on Nuclear capability and hundreds of millions of Terror dollars we are handing over to them. You Liberals must be very proud.


*You depend on the Nanny Government to feel safe ?* ...LOL



* 440 Rabbis Now Urge Congress to Support Iran Nuclear Deal *

The pressure on Congress continues to mount as 340 Rabbis have become 440, and only the gang who gave us the Iraq War support an Iran War.…


----------



## Tehon (Sep 3, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> Since 1979, the Iranians have been the primary supporter of Terrorism in the world, they hate the US and they have basically announced they are coming for us. Kerry and Obama have signed a deal with the Devil.


Isis and al qaeda are the largest and most successful terrorist operations on the planet. They are fundamentally sunni Wahhabi which is also the state religion of Saudi Arabia. Saudi Arabia is aligned with the US. Do you see where I'm going with this? Your remark about Iran being the primary supporter of terrorism in the world shows an unprecedented level of ignorance on your part. Besides, I thought Obama was the devil.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 3, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I won't bother with your lying antisemitic imaginary "points".
> 
> If you were around in 79 that can only mean you've been in mom's basement for 35 years



I think you are projecting, Cleetus.  

Point was, no one wanted to send their kids off to die for the fucking Shah. 

Because the cocksucker wasn't worth it.  We should have handed him back to the Ayatollah's with a bow around his neck.


----------



## mamooth (Sep 3, 2015)

Up to 37 Senators now. And 41 looks likely, enough to kill the Republican opposition by filibuster.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 3, 2015)

Tehon said:


> Isis and al qaeda are the largest and most successful terrorist operations on the planet. They are fundamentally sunni Wahhabi which is also the state religion of Saudi Arabia. Saudi Arabia is aligned with the US. Do you see where I'm going with this? Your remark about Iran being the primary supporter of terrorism in the world shows an unprecedented level of ignorance on your part. Besides, I thought Obama was the devil.



I'm not sure you got anything right in that post. ISIS is not Wahhabi. Saudi Arabia is not a state sponsor of terrorism. Obama's beloved Iran is,

So, where do you want Iran to set the first Obamanuke off? Israel? Or are you hoping fly over country in the USA?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 3, 2015)

Bob Blaylock said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Since 1979, the Iranians have been the primary supporter of Terrorism in the world, they hate the US and they have basically announced they are coming for us. Kerry and Obama have signed a deal with the Devil.
> ...


You can't be serious.

It was American support for the Shah that fomented anti-Americanism and contributed to the revolution and religious extremists taking control of the government. 

Moreover, the Shah was installed by the CIA in 1953 and support for that regime was maintained by subsequent administrations, both democratic and republican, having little to do with Carter.


----------



## Tehon (Sep 3, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm not sure


Thanks for your candor.


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Sep 4, 2015)

Problem with this is that when it bites us in the ass, and it will, the left is going to point at the republican majority and put full blame on them for it.
Its how they roll.
 Just like when all the additional taxes and fees hit in 2016 with obamacare legislation, The new sitting republican president is going to take the blame for the financial crisis that the taxes cause.


----------



## mamooth (Sep 4, 2015)

Let's all congratulate the biggest loser of all ... Bibi Netanyahu. He gambled big, and lost big. What a humiliation.

A smart Prime Minister would have negotiated to get some concessions/treats from the USA in return for not opposing the deal. Now Bibi has no bargaining chip, and he gets nothing, and everyone visualizes a big "L" on his forehead.

Plus, he and his pals played the antisemite card so hard, it's lost all of its effectiveness. It no longer scares anyone.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 4, 2015)

MP 12226976 





Maryland Patriot said:


> Problem with this is that when it bites us in the ass, and it will, the left is going to point at the republican majority and put full blame on them for it.



What about this diplomatic deal can bite us in the ass? And it was not just us. Sanctions were not stopping Iran in the least from moving forward with nuclear development.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 4, 2015)

No future President will have to Honor the deal...............

If it's not voted as a treaty with 2/3rd's of the Senate approving...................then by the Constitution we can shred it..................which is all it is worth........except for the Billions offered by the current Numb Nuts in Office.


----------



## guno (Sep 4, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Obama secures Iran nuclear deal with Barbara Mikulski vote - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like the bible thumpers just had another end times fantasy taken away from them


----------



## guno (Sep 4, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> No future President will have to Honor the deal...............
> 
> If it's not voted as a treaty with 2/3rd's of the Senate approving...................then by the Constitution we can shred it..................which is all it is worth........except for the Billions offered by the current Numb Nuts in Office.




And you really thing a white christian party member will be elected nationally?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 4, 2015)

guno said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > No future President will have to Honor the deal...............
> ...


So says the one that will vote for the Hildabeast...............


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 4, 2015)

Uncensored 12222578 





Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm not sure you got anything right in that post. ISIS is not Wahhabi.




How can you not know the truth about Daessh Terrorist Scum,





> .
> 27 NOVEMBER 2014
> *Wahhabism to ISIS: how Saudi Arabia exported the main source of global terrorism*
> Although IS is certainly an Islamic movement, it is neither typical nor mired in the distant past, because its roots are in Wahhabism, a form of Islam practised in Saudi Arabia that developed only in the 18th century.
> BY KAREN ARMSTRONG



Wahhabism to ISIS: how Saudi Arabia exported the main source of global terrorism



Read the full article.  IS was strengthened by the U.S. Invasion of Iraq.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 5, 2015)

12231518 





eagle1462010 said:


> No future President will have to Honor the deal...............



But when every other nation that signed it is honoring the deal what's a warmongering Republican going to do. Bomb Iran not because of violation ot an Iranian breakout toward a nuclear weapon. Is he going to startl a war for the purpose of destroying
President Onama's legacy?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 5, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 12231518
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Destroy the nuclear sites to prevent them from having them..........................
We don't have to occupy them to do that.................

It has been done before.................and hell...........Israel will do it if we'd get out of the way..........

So, Iran gets to keep sponsoring terror.............Iran still vows to wipe Israel off the map................holds our people.............decides when and where the world will inspect anything...........and gets a load of cash to buy more weapons systems from Russia with love.................

Yep..........What a deal.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> No future President will have to Honor the deal...............
> 
> If it's not voted as a treaty with 2/3rd's of the Senate approving...................then by the Constitution we can shred it..................which is all it is worth........except for the Billions offered by the current Numb Nuts in Office.



Except, of course, they won't.  Just like they won't overturn ObamaCare. 

You see, the thing is, this is the best deal we were ever going to get with the rest of the world eager to open Iran up to commerce again. No future president is going to pooch that for no return, no matter how much the Jew Lobby whines.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Destroy the nuclear sites to prevent them from having them..........................
> We don't have to occupy them to do that.................
> 
> It has been done before.................and hell...........Israel will do it if we'd get out of the way..........



the Israelis have attacked single facilities.  The Iran program is hundreds of facilities spread all across the country.  

The Jews want us to fight their wars for them. Thank C'Thulhu we have a president willing to say "No" to them. 

Now to dispense with the rest of your crazy. 



eagle1462010 said:


> So, Iran gets to keep sponsoring terror..



Again, not our problem.  Our buddies the Saudis sponsor more terror than the Iranians do. 



eagle1462010 said:


> ran still vows to wipe Israel off the map........



You talk like that's a bad thing! 



eagle1462010 said:


> holds our people



Who voluntarily went into THEIR country and broke THEIR laws.  



eagle1462010 said:


> decides when and where the world will inspect anything.



Not true, but never mind.  I'm sure you heard that on Hate Radio, so you think it's true. 



eagle1462010 said:


> and gets a load of cash to buy more weapons systems from Russia with love.



That load of cash were assets that Iran legally owns. We seized them on the basis of them changing their behavior, which they've done.  



eagle1462010 said:


> Yep..........What a deal.



Yes, it is a good deal.  You see, here's the thing, Bush so fucked up the Middle East that Iran is the only country that has the ability to bring stablity to the region.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I won't bother with your lying antisemitic imaginary "points".
> ...



This is how I know you're a fucking liar. The Shah had the country under control until the antisemitic Carter decided to fuck over the Shah and Israel by supporting the Islamists and turning Iran over to them


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 5, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> This is how I know you're a fucking liar. The Shah had the country under control until the antisemitic Carter decided to fuck over the Shah and Israel by supporting the Islamists and turning Iran over to them



Guy, how did Carter do this, exactly?  

Did Carter go to the IRanian Military and tell them to not throw down their lives for the Shah, or did they decide that they weren't going to die for this bastard on their own?  

does this look like a country someone had under control?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > This is how I know you're a fucking liar. The Shah had the country under control until the antisemitic Carter decided to fuck over the Shah and Israel by supporting the Islamists and turning Iran over to them
> ...








Here's what your friends did


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 5, 2015)

eagle  12235195 





eagle1462010 said:


> Destroy the nuclear sites to prevent them from having them..........................
> We don't have to occupy them to do that.................
> So, Iran gets to keep sponsoring terror.............



If Iran is abiding by their end of the deal then your Republican President that bombs what you call nuclear sites including peaceful use nuclear sites there will be people who get killed. Your Republican Mad Bomber President is a terrorist because he kills people and destroys property solely to please warmonger constituents like you.

After doing so how does Your warmonger in Chief contain Iranian terrorist activity if you don't invade and occupy the entire country and do regime change and try to run the country to bring about democracy and good relations just like Iraq.  

Stopping peaceful use of nuclear power does not resolve anything.

And of course you are incapable of seeing a bigger picture.  Iran is on our side against the Daesh terrorist scum in Iraq and Syria. A side benefit of the deal is destroying ISIS through more cooperation with Iran. The Brits have already opened an Embassey in Tehran.!

The past mistakes by Tony Blair in Iraq has not prevented a thaw in Iran:UK relationships.  

Kerry noted recently that Iran now can be instrumental in resolving the civil war in Syria. Kerry is already working on resolving that crisis. 

U.S. Absolute belligerence toward Iran has exacerbated that crisis situation. 

Random bombing of Iranian nuclear facilities by the U.S. or Isreal escalates the violence in the region. 

That appears to be what you relish to see in the news everyday.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 5, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Here's what your friends did



Frank, Sweetie, you are trying to change the subject.  

Your claim was that if only Carter had done X, those hundreds of thousands of Iranians who took to the streets to demand his ouster would have changed their mind. 

So the IRanians took hostages, because we had admitted the Shah into the US for Cancer Treatment, and they wanted this monster who had slaughtered and tortured their people to face justice.  

Just can't get worked up about it.  If we wanted the hostages back that bad, we should have turned over the Shah.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 5, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> eagle  12235195
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coming from a typical poster who doesn't want Nuclear Power here...........We can't build them here and it is urgent that they have them in Iran..............Sell that snake oil somewhere else.......................They want it to join the nuclear club and NOT TO PRODUCE POWER...........They want ICBM tech from Russia for that very reason as well.................and now we are going to release more money to do so..........not to mention the weapon purchasing from Russia and China who want the money for weapons after release...................

Random bombing.................lol........nothing random about targets where we know the facilities are at...............They are a terrorist nation...........you don't do a deal with a terrorist nation unless you are an idiot................


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Destroy the nuclear sites to prevent them from having them..........................
> ...


Joe admits again that he wants Israel destroyed................Not a bad thing..........right Joe......................are you really Joe Mohamed............


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what your friends did
> ...


The taking of our embassy.........and the holding of our hostages were an act of war.................peanut head allowed them to be held 444 days.........

Now 3 decades later, they are more of a problem than dealing with it then..................They turned them over the day Reagan took office, as he had vowed to blow their asses off the map..................................

That is how you deal with a terrorist supporting nation...........Not throw money at them.............

Poor things can't produce power without Nuclear fuel....................yeah right.


----------



## mamooth (Sep 5, 2015)

Reagan traded arms to the Iranians.

But then, that's real history, so most conservatives will be entirely ignorant of it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> The taking of our embassy.........and the holding of our hostages were an act of war.................peanut head allowed them to be held 444 days.........




Yeah Reagan?  Tough guy.    Called the Mujahadeen freedom fighters and after 220 U.S. Marines were killed on his watch - he did what the terrorists wanted - tucked tail and ran.  Your heroes have piss poor performance when the bullets hit the bone.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 5, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The taking of our embassy.........and the holding of our hostages were an act of war.................peanut head allowed them to be held 444 days.........
> ...


He made the mistake of thinking he could make a difference there in the quicksand of the Middle East..........................

But when they died............he didn't say a fucking video did it now did he...............

And he traded weapons to get our people back..................not as the current administration that used Libya to funnel weapons into the mix in Syria........


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Joe admits again that he wants Israel destroyed................Not a bad thing..........right Joe......................are you really Joe Mohamed............



No, just tired of watching Young working class Christians being sent off to die so the Zionists can play, "God Really Likes Me!" 



eagle1462010 said:


> The taking of our embassy.........and the holding of our hostages were an act of war.................peanut head allowed them to be held 444 days.........



And got them all out alive without throwing away any other lives.  Good job.  As opposed to Reagan, who got 300 people killed in Lebanon and 30 killed in Grenada for nothing. 



eagle1462010 said:


> Now 3 decades later, they are more of a problem than dealing with it then..................They turned them over the day Reagan took office, as he had vowed to blow their asses off the map..................................



Which had nothing to do wiht it, as the agreement to return the hostages had been reached weeks before. 



eagle1462010 said:


> That is how you deal with a terrorist supporting nation...........Not throw money at them.............



But Reagan did exactly that. HE threw money at Bin Laden. He threw money at Saddam. He sold the Ayatollah's HAWK and TOW missiles. 



eagle1462010 said:


> Poor things can't produce power without Nuclear fuel....................yeah right.



Iran has the right to a peaceful nuclear program.  Sorry.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe admits again that he wants Israel destroyed................Not a bad thing..........right Joe......................are you really Joe Mohamed............
> ...


And we don't according to idiots like yourself..................You want them there, and not here.......................

and you actually believe it is for peaceful reasons................lol


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> And we don't according to idiots like yourself..................You want them there, and not here.......................
> 
> and you actually believe it is for peaceful reasons................lol



I want us to have nothing to do with that region at all.  It's not our problem.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > And we don't according to idiots like yourself..................You want them there, and not here.......................
> ...


Mr. One Trick phoney speaks again...............

Let the world implode, and do nothing until it finally reaches your door step.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 5, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Mr. One Trick phoney speaks again...............
> 
> Let the world implode, and do nothing until it finally reaches your door step.



The only reason why it's on our doorstep at all is because the Zionists keep putting it there. 

We need to mind our own fucking business and not get into fights that don't concern us. 

You want to throw away your life for them, renounce your citizenship and join the IDF.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Reagan traded arms to the Iranians.
> 
> But then, that's real history, so most conservatives will be entirely ignorant of it.


Yepp.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mamooth (Sep 5, 2015)

Count is 38 now. They really need 43 for a filibuster, as 2 Dem senators have said they won't back a filibuster. So the Dems would need 5 out of the last 5. I think they'll get 4, and so not be able to filibuster.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 5, 2015)

eagle 12238088 





eagle1462010 said:


> But when they died............he didn't say a fucking video did it now did he.............



No one in the Obama administration said the video did it. They repeated CIA talking points that said a crowd protesting the video formed at the Annex in Benghazi and then extremists with heavy weapons took advantage of the demonstration. So they said what was true "extremists with heavy weapons" did it, Obama said it was a terrorist attack the day after. So you are caught in another lie eagle. You have a good run of lies going on this thread.

Just because the right wing hate propaganda machine lies repeatedly it does not make them true.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 5, 2015)

eagle 12238867 





eagle1462010 said:


> Let the world implode, and do nothing until it finally reaches your door step.



The world is not imploding. The worst world implosion endangering Americans was September 11 2001. The next disastrous implosion was Bush's dumb invasion into Iraq that spiraled out of control and 4484 More Americans die.

Compared to Bush's term very few American troops are being killed by terrorists and insurgents in Iraq or any where else in the world.

Nothing is coming to our doorstep that can't be dealt with. Unlike what Bush and Cheney let through - and the self inflicted damage that came after the worst single terrorist attack in human history. Iraq was a self Inflicted wound. A wound that has not healed yet,


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 7, 2015)

It's now up to at least 37 Senators, likely to make it to 41...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 7, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's now up to at least 37 Senators, likely to make it to 41...


Good thing they aren't calling it a treaty huh.........................

Which is the usual way of approval or shooting it down.............Nice to circumvent the normal path of the constitution isn't it...............for a liberal..............

The GOP leadership should be flogged for doing that deal with your side.................Utterly ridiculous..........but be happy statist............

No treaty.......no need to honor it...............Iran is already saying they aren't gonna honor it anyway............


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 7, 2015)

Very important that all Democrats and only Democrats prevent Obumbles giveaway from being shot down.

That way nobody will have the slightest doubt who to thank when millions of innocents are slaughtered by an Iranian nuke.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 7, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Good thing they aren't calling it a treaty huh.........................
> 
> Which is the usual way of approval or shooting it down.............Nice to circumvent the normal path of the constitution isn't it...............for a liberal..............
> 
> ...



THis is where I think you are a little confused, Cleetus. 

Big multi-national corporations WANT this deal. So the GOP really wants this deal.  Everything they are doing right now is posturing to please all you yokels who think we need Israel so Jesus can come back, but your true masters want this deal, really bad.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 7, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's now up to at least 37 Senators, likely to make it to 41...



Hey moron, they cant filibuster anything..The stupid deal ,which never should have happened, requires congress have a say. A filibuster would eliminate that. In that case the deal Obama signed should be null and void, and it should be brought up as a treaty..."Obama wins" "Obama beat the GOP again"..."Tikkun Olam"..."Tikkun Olam". What a small minded embarrassment you are.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's now up to at least 37 Senators, likely to make it to 41...
> ...




Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say.............. Whatever you say..............


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




That's a pretty typical attitude from the traitors on the right. OTOH, the left considers the US their "neighborhood". 

Repubs are determined to let Iran make nukes so they have an excuse for their next war. War monger and war criminal Cheney is really fighting for Iran because, as always, it comes down to who would make money if they get their war. 

Next, Repubs will do the same about the climate summit. Anything the Republicans can do to harm their own country, you can bet, they're right there.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Sep 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



You libs clowns are clueless, yeah the mullahs of Iran should have 100s of billions of dollars, because they are nice people and only want peace. The real concern is global warming


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 8, 2015)

Jroc said:


> You libs clowns are clueless, yeah the mullahs of Iran should have 100s of billions of dollars, because they are nice people and only want peace. The real concern is global warming



No, this isn't what anyone is arguing  at all. 

ON the topic of the hundreds of billions of dollars- that money RIGHTFULLY belongs to Iran. those are Iran's assets that other countries froze.  It doesn't matter if they are "nice guys" or not, as a legal matter, they are entitled to those assets. 

I have yet to hear you propose an alternative we can get the rest of the international community to go along with. While I'm sure you desire a war for your Zionist Overlords, the rest of the world really, really doesn't think this is worth going to war over, especially since Iran has shown a willingness to cooperate.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's now up to at least 37 Senators, likely to make it to 41...
> ...



The biggest problem is American today is not Obama, but Boehner and McConnell and the Republican Establishment. Obama can't help being a Statist douchebag, that's who he is, where is the principled Conservative, Constitutional opposition to him?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 8, 2015)

Update, 6 days after the OP was written:

Three more Democratic U.S. senators back Iran deal, bring total to 41

Now up to 41 Senators. with filibuster potential. The DEMS can filibuster anything the GOP tries to put on the floor and the GOP will not be able to break the filibuster, unless McConnell goes nuclear.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 15, 2015)

Now that the Iran deal is a done deal you can sense the anxiety of the US right wing WARMONGERS and their propaganda entertainment media machine because when Iran complies and begins to hold a more moderate stance and does not seek nuclear weapons - their chicken little foreign policy track record should be dead and buried. And Obama achieves a major foreign policy legacy. 

The Republicans will have failed their original goal to make sure the first black President is a failure.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 15, 2015)

Liberals have an interesting way of looking at things....

They see and celebrate this as Obama having enough GOP votes to block Obama's treasonous Iran deal...
---(I say treasonous because he is rewarding the leading exporter of terrorism in the world, a nation that continues to call for the destruction of both Israel, our ally, and the United states, and a nation that helped the 9/11/01 terrorists)

The FACT is, with 34 Senators, Obama has secured enough of a MINORITY to block the UN-Constitutional vote on a 'deal', when this is really a 'Treaty' (despite the Obama use of the Clinton 'definition of "IS" argument) and should require a 2/3rds vote majority...part of Congress Constitutional responsibility they UN-Constitutionally forfeited...

They call this a 'GOP attempt' to block Obama when, again the overwhelming majority of Congress - to include Democrats - oppose Obama's 'deal'

Finally, while they celebrate the fact that Obama is once again going to IMPOSE his will on this nation, the FACT is 78% of the American people oppose - do NOT want - this deal. Obama's response? 'F* YOU! It's going through!'


OH...and the fact that an Iranian Special Interest Group is PAYING some of these politicians to vote this way, IMO, is enough to charge them with treason or at LEAST to void their vote on the deal.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 15, 2015)

Sit tignt-----the "agreement"  will soon drop dead------as soon as the Shiite shit invade
Saudi arabia


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 16, 2015)

easyT 12313874 





easyt65 said:


> . Finally, while they celebrate the fact that Obama is once again going to IMPOSE his will on this nation, the FACT is 78% of the American people oppose - do NOT want - this deal. Obama's response? 'F* YOU! It's going through!'



That is a vast web of lies you got yourself into believing.   Show me your poll that says 78% of Americans oppose this deal.

Here's a recent one for the grown ups, the educated and un-skeered  of right winger boogy-man stories. 

http://www.usnews.com/opinion/blogs/world-report/2015/09/11/*americans-support-the-iran-deal-much-more-than-the-alternatives*
*
*
What? Recent Headline says: _* americans-support-the-iran-deal-much-more-than-the-alternatives*_

You see the opponents do not really have any alternatives - just emotional fear-mongering bull crap mixed in with the usual constant refrain of Obama haters for almost seven years now. 



> .
> The University of Maryland's Program on Public Consultation has developed a new way to assess what a representative sample of American voters wants their members of Congress to do about a complex and controversial policy issue, after they are given a briefing and hear arguments from both sides of the debate. These policymaking simulations are vetted for accuracy and balance by Congressional staffers and experts on both sides, so respondents assess whatever participants in the actual Congressional debate consider their strongest arguments for their preferred policy outcome and against one or more policy alternatives.
> 
> The Center for International and Security Studies at the Maryland School of Public Policy has partnered with the program to do policymaking simulations at key points during the negotiations and after the Iran deal was announced. In our new study, the 700 registered voters in our "Citizen Cabinet" were briefed on the terms of the deal, then asked to consider a series of critiques and rebuttals. They were also given pro and con arguments for three alternatives to approving the Iran deal: trying to reopen negotiations and get a "better deal"; trying to increase sanctions until the people of Iran demand an end to uranium enrichment; or using military threats and force to stop Iran's worrisome nuclear activities.
> ...



*77 percent of Democrats* now recommend approving the Iran deal and 65 percent of Republicans recommend rejecting it. In earlier simulations, the majority of support for a diplomatic resolution was smallest among independents, but *now three in five independents support it (61 percent).*

Your 78% number is whacko simply because in this poll only 66% of Republicans oppose it.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 16, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> *77 percent of Democrats* now recommend approving the Iran deal and 65 percent of Republicans recommend rejecting it. In earlier simulations, the majority of support for a diplomatic resolution was smallest among independents, but *now three in five independents support it (61 percent).*
> 
> Your 78% number is whacko simply because in this poll only 66% of Republicans oppose it.



NotFooled, you did not disprove anything I said. in the poll I referred to people were asked straight up, 'Do You Support the Iran Deal?' The answer was 66% of Congress said 'No' and 78% of Americans said 'No'. In your poll the question was different, as the addition of a CHOICE (defined by someone else) was given - Do you support the Iran deal considering the alternatives that I give you. Of course the numbers were different.

This is Marketing 101 - how to ask the nearly the same question but get the answer you want. Case in point:
A.  Are you for or against getting slapped in the head?  'Against'
B.  Are you for or against getting slapped in the head when the alternative is to get kicked in the crotch? 'Oh gosh, slap me in the head."
-- They're still against being slapped in the head...but if you say the only alternative is something more drastic of course they are going to go with the 1st.

The REAL fact is the alternatives being offered are NOT the only alternatives, despite what Liberals pollers and Obama says.

As I pointed out, America has seen this and gone down this road before with Clinton. We KNOW what happens. Like North Korea, Obama just ensured Iran gets nukes. Obama thinks he is different, 'special'...didn't work for Clinton but will for him because he is the smartest, shrewdest guy on the planet. If you don't believe him - just ask him...he'll tell you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 16, 2015)

easyt65 said:


> Liberals have an interesting way of looking at things....
> 
> They see and celebrate this as Obama having enough GOP votes to block Obama's treasonous Iran deal...
> ---(I say treasonous because he is rewarding the leading exporter of terrorism in the world, a nation that continues to call for the destruction of both Israel, our ally, and the United states, and a nation that helped the 9/11/01 terrorists)
> ...


Nice butthurt!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2015)

*****THE ALTERNATIVE*******    the islamo Nazi pigs have convinced lots
of people that the  "ALTERNATIVE"   is war------another shitty lie in the mode
chamberlain


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 16, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> *****THE ALTERNATIVE*******    the islamo Nazi pigs have convinced lots
> of people that the  "ALTERNATIVE"   is war------another shitty lie in the mode
> chamberlain



I think you guys keep not understanding what Munich was all about-  Hint- Chamberlain had a bad argument defending an artificial country that he couldn't bail out if he wanted to. 

Then he doubled down on stupid by writing the Polish Colonels a blank check that he couldn't cash, either.  

But on to this deal. The Zionists hate it, because they can't bully Iran anymore, or get us to bully Iran for them.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > *****THE ALTERNATIVE*******    the islamo Nazi pigs have convinced lots
> ...



your comment is as meaningless as is  "the deal"


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> your comment is as meaningless as is "the deal"



Oh, I think you don't get the true meaning of the deal. 

America finally told the Zionists to go fuck themselves.  This is a great day for American liberty.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 19, 2015)

easyt 12320649  





easyt65 said:


> NotFooled, you did not disprove anything I said. in the poll I referred to people were asked straight up, 'Do You Support the Iran Deal?' The answer was 66% of Congress said 'No' and 78% of Americans said 'No'. In your poll the question was different, as the addition of a CHOICE (defined by someone else) was given - Do you support the Iran deal considering the alternatives that I give you. Of course the numbers were different.
> 
> This is Marketing 101 - how to ask the nearly the same question but get the answer you want. Case in point:
> A. Are you for or against getting slapped in the head? 'Against'
> ...




What poll are you referring to? They support the deal when given the alternatives. Is being specific and informed a problem for you?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 19, 2015)

irosie 12322201 





irosie91 said:


> *****THE ALTERNATIVE*******    the islamo Nazi pigs have convinced lots of people that the  "ALTERNATIVE"   is war------



Who are the Islamo Nazi Pigs and what people have they convinced? It's knowledge for anyone that can think that the alternative to this deal is war. The alternative of war still exists if the Iranian try to break out and build a nuclear bomb.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 19, 2015)

easyt 12320649 





easyt65 said:


> The REAL fact is the alternatives being offered are NOT the only  alternatives, despite what Liberals pollers and Obama says.



So what are the other alternatives? Can you explain what they are?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie 12322201
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are fooled by everyone--------the "alternative to the iran deal is war"   why?   war with whom?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 22, 2015)

irosie 12352885 





irosie91 said:


> . you are fooled by everyone--------the "alternative to the iran deal is war"   why?   war with whom?



Republican US Senator John McCain said it best; bomb bomb bomb, bomb bomb Iran. Iran that's who.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 22, 2015)

You can see irosie that when easyt was asked for any other alternatives to the diplomatic Iran P5+1 Iran deal, he cannot come up with one,


easyt 12320649 





easyt65 said:


> . The REAL fact is the alternatives being offered are NOT the only alternatives, despite what Liberals pollers and Obama says.




Maybe you can answer for him. I await anxiously.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie 12352885
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iran is fomenting war right now-----bomb or no bomb------McCain knows that FACT.
Iran is in Syria and in Yemen----VERY ACTIVELY fomenting war and also engaged
in organizing terrorism world wide------Shiite terrorism.   Iran will ally with Russia and
China in so that alliance can  GRAB   as much port cities and water way control
as possible---------its a  SPHERE OF INFLUENCE thing


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> You can see irosie that when easyt was asked for any other alternatives to the diplomatic Iran P5+1 Iran deal, he cannot come up with one,
> 
> 
> easyt 12320649
> ...



I just got back-----the ALTERNATIVE is no deal and continued sanctions and
response to Iranian aggression


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 22, 2015)

irosie 12375828  





irosie91 said:


> . Iran is fomenting war right now-----bomb or no bomb------



The Iran deal is about preventing Iran from acquiring a nuclear bomb. Do you not understand the topic? So what is the alternative to preventing Iran from going beyond peaceful use of nuclear energy? Sanctions was not stopping them at all.

US sanctions alone surely won't stop them,


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > . Iran is fomenting war right now-----bomb or no bomb------
> ...



Sanctions will help keep them from being FLUSH with funds to carry on their  PRESENTLY ONGOING AGGRESSIONS  ------in Syria and in Yemen-----.
You are right-----sanctions alone will not do it-----but it will help.    ALL HELL
will break out when Iran gets its paws on the billions the plan releases to it. 
AS to their nuclear bomb ambitions-----NOTHING ---including  "the plan"---will
keep them from obtaining nuclear weapons.    Regarding Iran----the civilized world must DO WHAT IT CAN to put the brakes on the   SHIIITE JIHAD   (which is
only part of the problem-----the REAL problem is an alliance between
the SHIITE JIHAD,,   RUSSIA,  CHINA ---and whoever else might join----probably Pakistan


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 22, 2015)

irosie 12375841 





irosie91 said:


> the ALTERNATIVE is no deal and continued sanctions and response to Iranian aggression



The sanctions didn't stop anything you accuse Iran of doing. The sanctions coalition was unraveling. So what is your" response to Iranian aggression" all about. Does it involve the use of military force against Iran? That's called war in case you didn't know.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie 12375841
> 
> 
> 
> ...



economic sanctions help to keep things under control.    Other issues could
involve embargos.     Right now  Iran is shipping weapons INCESSANTLY to
Yemen and Syria and Lebanon and  Gaza ----embargoes on that shipping
might help   ----------feel free to ask any questions of the  ORACLE of USMB---
that you wish to ask


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 22, 2015)

irosie 12376024 





irosie91 said:


> sanctions will help keep them from being FLUSH with funds to carry on their PRESENTLY ONGOING AGGRESSIONS --



The sanctions were imposed regarding nuclear activities. 

Whatever Iranian aggressions you are all worked up about can only be stopped by war followed up by regime change. So like I said there is no alternative to the P5+1 deal with Iran except war. 

Why did you try to argue that there are any?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie 12376024
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no----economic sanctions can help ----and embargoes.     terrorist activity SPONSORED by  Iran should result in criminal prosecution of Iran.   
You are a very pessimistic person


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 22, 2015)

irosie 12376091 





irosie91 said:


> economic sanctions help to keep things under control.    Other issues could involve embargos.



Economic sanctions were put into effect during the Bush 43 Admininstration. When he took office Iran had zero centrifuges. When the deal was signed this summer Iran had over 22,000 spinning away. You call that being kept 'under control' in your above statement. You really don't understand what is going on, do you?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 22, 2015)

irosie 12376394 





irosie91 said:


> terrorist activity SPONSORED by  Iran should result in criminal prosecution of Iran.



Terrorist activity is not what the deal is about. How do you criminally prosecute Iran or leaders in Iran?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I just got back-----the ALTERNATIVE is no deal and continued sanctions and
> response to Iranian aggression



Except the rest of the world has decided to end sanctions because they are stupid. 

Sanctions never work. 55 years of Sanctions have not gotten rid of the Castros.  Starving North Korea did not prevent them from making a bomb.  12 years of sanctions did not get rid of Saddam. 

This is the best deal we are going to get.   The Zionists should be told to go fuck themselves.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Sanctions will help keep them from being FLUSH with funds to carry on their PRESENTLY ONGOING AGGRESSIONS ------in Syria and in Yemen-----.



Wait a minute.  Iran's proxies in Yemen and Syria are fighting ISIS and Al Qaeda.  This is actually a GOOD thing.  



irosie91 said:


> You are right-----sanctions alone will not do it-----but it will help. ALL HELL
> will break out when Iran gets its paws on the billions the plan releases to it.



Most of it will probably go to peaceful economic uses.  Most of it is private capital assets, not cold hard cash. 



irosie91 said:


> AS to their nuclear bomb ambitions-----NOTHING ---including "the plan"---will
> keep them from obtaining nuclear weapons. Regarding Iran----the civilized world must DO WHAT IT CAN to put the brakes on the SHIIITE JIHAD (which is
> only part of the problem-----the REAL problem is an alliance between
> the SHIITE JIHAD,, RUSSIA, CHINA ---and whoever else might join----probably Pakistan



Pakistan is mostly Sunni. The thing is, most of the Islamic World is Sunni, they aren't going to rally to the Shi'ite banner.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 23, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> economic sanctions help to keep things under control. Other issues could
> involve embargos. Right now Iran is shipping weapons INCESSANTLY to
> Yemen and Syria and Lebanon and Gaza ----embargoes on that shipping
> might help ----------feel free to ask any questions of the ORACLE of USMB---
> that you wish to ask



Okay, the thing is, as stated above. 

In Syria and Iraq, the funding Iran is doing is helping to fight ISIS. 

IN Yemen, they are fighting Al Qaeda.  

In Gaza, they are fighting the Zionist scum who shouldn't be in Gaza (or Palestine, for that matter) to start with.  Go the fuck back to Europe, you won't have a problem.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie 12376394
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war crimes------Iran has been murdering Yemeni citizens for years----planting
agents there and supplying them  with weapons.       Since you consider it legal to
kill jewish children-----I will leave out the fact that Iran has supplied tens of thousands of baby brain smashing nail bombs to its agents in southern Lebanon and to
Hamas people in Gaza along with long range missile launchers------lets concentrate
on the blood running in the gutters of  Sanaa,  Taiz and Aden-------it is also that of
expendables------Yemeni sunnis.   ----there is supposed to be some sort of international criminal court-------(watta joke)


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > economic sanctions help to keep things under control. Other issues could
> ...



In Syria and Iraq------the Iranian Shiite shit are not coming close to Isis ---in Iraq they are murdering   YAZIDIS----which is  a sect likely derived from Zoroastrianism-----just as  Shiite shit of  Iran HAS, historically murdered  millions of Zoroastrians in Iran    (talk to a Zoroastrian-----there are some in Mumbai and some in Israel and
some eventually show up in the USA) .      In Yemen----the Shiite shit from Iran are
murdering Yemeni sunnis  ----talk to a Yemeni in the USA-----there are lots -----generally working unskilled jobs and as small merchants.     Go the fuck back to  the methadone clinic


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sanctions will help keep them from being FLUSH with funds to carry on their PRESENTLY ONGOING AGGRESSIONS ------in Syria and in Yemen-----.
> ...



you are confused-----Pakistan WILL rally  to   JIHAD involving  invasion of Saudi arabia------Pakistan is  TALIBAN-----TALIBAN and OSAMA were one-------
and intent on the same purpose-------CALIPHATE       Pakistan will support anything
ISIS and AL Queda wants-------Isis and Al queada wants  SAUDI ARABIA just as
much as does the Shiite shit of Iran------Pakistan will be delighted to join the AXIS powers so long at those Axis powers are intent on   the USA, Israel and Saudi arabia    --------war makes strante bedfellows


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 23, 2015)

irosie 12377923 





irosie91 said:


> war crimes------Iran has been murdering Yemeni citizens for years----planting
> agents there and supplying them with weapons. Since you consider it legal to
> kill jewish children-----I will leave out the fact that Iran has supplied tens of thousands of baby brain smashing nail bombs to its agents in southern Lebanon and to
> Hamas people in Gaza along with long range missile launchers------lets concentrate
> ...



Why can't you answer the question that you first challenged me on? What alternative is there to the P5+1 deal with Iran on nuclear weapons besides war?  

All you are doing is repeating other problems that have no diplomatic or legal solutions  at the moment,  So why kill a solution to one Iran problem just because you don't know how to remedy the others.  Terrorism costs very little to carry out you know.   

Sunnis not Shiites carried out 9/11 using box cutters and flying but not landing lessons. How much did killing 3000 Americans on US soil actually cost your Sunni friends mostly from Saudi Arabia?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie 12377923
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are deflecting-----not me.     Why do you bring up the sunni operation of 9-11?    It does not nullify the filth of Iran.    I was addressing the Iranian program.    Your
reference to the people who were murdered before my own eyes on 9-11-01 is disgusting ----marking you as the islamo Nazi dog that you are.   ------a little insight----then you can apologize for your stink and filth-------lots of the victims of the islamo Nazi pigs on 9-11-01 ended up my patients------you pile of shit.      On the other hand-----I have also seen the autopsy videos of the children who died of the poison nail bomb explosions furnished to your heroes around the world-------ie the Shiite shit whose asses you lick---- it is the Shiite shit who make and supply tens of thousands of poison soaked nail bombs------used to liquefy the brains of children----to your perverted delight.    The US----during the time of my son's active duty----fought your fellow islamo Nazis in Afghanistan   (sunnis)       In fact he was less than 100 feet from a man ------BLOWN TO PIECES by a Shiite shit nail bomb.    I learned LONG AGO----that the dispute between Sunnis and Shiites is not a  "good vs bad"--------both groups stink.     Both groups tie nail bombs onto the whorish asses of
their own daughters for the GLORY of blowing the brains out of babies

Try to focus----the ALTERNATIVE----is defang the terrorists----of all of their fangs.  
A nail bomb on the ass of a stinking slut-----sunni or Shiite------anywhere in the world----including a  market place in Pakistan is  a   WAR CRIME  and should
be investigated by no less than the  PINK PANTHER


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 23, 2015)

irosie 12377958 





irosie91 said:


> In Syria and Iraq------the Iranian Shiite shit are not coming close to Isis ---in Iraq they are murdering YAZIDIS----




Where did you read or hear that the Iranian Shiite shit in Iraq are murdering YAZIDIS?

You need to source that bogus statement. Iranian Shiites in Iraq are indeed fighting ISIS on the same side as the Iraq government and the U.S. led coalition.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 23, 2015)

This actually could be marvelous!  But only if Iran went nuke and sanitized DC while America's Kenyan Emperor were "at home".  A rarity, it is true but a consummation for which one might wish.....

Now, liberals, before you get your little girl panties all knotted around your withered little dicks, consider carefully the meaning of that word "might".


----------



## Jroc (Sep 23, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie 12377958
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The shah are running like the little bitches they are. Iran is simply moving i,n to fill a vacuum and spread their influence. They are also targeting the Kurds who are the true heroes in Iraq. You Iran lovers are laughable


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 23, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> This actually could be marvelous!  But only if Iran went nuke and sanitized DC while America's Kenyan Emperor were "at home".  A rarity, it is true but a consummation for which one might wish.....
> 
> Now, liberals, before you get your little girl panties all knotted around your withered little dicks, consider carefully the meaning of that word "might".



There is no Kenyan Emperor in DC in the first place. And Iran is not going to nuke any place you hate filled know-nothing.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 23, 2015)

Jroc 12384584 





Jroc said:


> They are also targeting the Kurds who are the true heroes in Iraq.



What do you mean by "targeting" Iraqi Kurds. They (Iran) have been arming and assisting the Iraqi Kurds since ISIS Sunni terrorist went on a rampage in Iraq last year. Are you making things up again?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 24, 2015)

irosie 12378679 





irosie91 said:


> Why do you bring up the sunni operation of 9-11?



Because you think sanctions (withholding of money) will stop whatever horrors you believe are committed by Iran. The point was that terrorism costs very little to carry out and you never mentioned Sunni ( including Saudi) driven terrorism until now.  You cannot deny the facts that I have provided for you. And you cannot source your claim that Shiite shit in Iraq are murdering YAZIDIS because it was Sunni Daesh terrorist scum that were murdering YAZIDIS in Iraq. So now we see the hate-filled know nothing tirade in the rest of your post #12378679.

I never suggested or implied that the Sunni attacks on 9/11 nullified any terror committed by Iran or any other nation or group in the world - past or present. So why fabricate something I never said.

The Pink Panther is make believe, like most of your commentary.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie 12378679
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your response is silly------most of the Zoroastrians of history were murdered by Shiites----LATELY  isis is murdering them too.      As to   SAUDI DRIVEN TERRORISM----------nope-----Al Qaeda I not  SAUDI GOVERNMENT POLICY----
it is   ----ISIS type policy-------just as the Shiites seek to   TAKE THE ROCK----so do the    ISIS caliphatists.    --------you are a very confused person


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie 12378679
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your response is silly------most of the Zoroastrians of history were murdered by Shiites----LATELY  isis is murdering them too.      As to   SAUDI DRIVEN TERRORISM----------nope-----Al Qaeda I not  SAUDI GOVERNMENT POLICY----
it is   ----ISIS type policy-------just as the Shiites seek to   TAKE THE ROCK----so do the    ISIS caliphatists.    --------you are a very confused person.      9-11-01 was not  a  SAUDI GOVERNMENT   galvanized policy-----that project was galvanized by sunnis seeking the same filth that  Iran seeks-------ISLAMIC CALIPHATE


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> In Syria and Iraq------the Iranian Shiite shit are not coming close to Isis ---in Iraq they are murdering YAZIDIS----which is a sect likely derived from Zoroastrianism-----just as Shiite shit of Iran HAS, historically murdered millions of Zoroastrians in Iran (talk to a Zoroastrian-----there are some in Mumbai and some in Israel and
> some eventually show up in the USA) . In Yemen----the Shiite shit from Iran are
> murdering Yemeni sunnis ----talk to a Yemeni in the USA-----there are lots -----generally working unskilled jobs and as small merchants. Go the fuck back to the methadone clinic



One could argue that the Shi'ite faction evolved from Zoroasterism, and has more in common with it than Sunni Islam has.  

But that's neither here nor there.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> you are confused-----Pakistan WILL rally to JIHAD involving invasion of Saudi arabia------Pakistan is TALIBAN-----TALIBAN and OSAMA were one-------
> and intent on the same purpose-------CALIPHATE Pakistan will support anything
> ISIS and AL Queda wants-------Isis and Al queada wants SAUDI ARABIA just as
> much as does the Shiite shit of Iran------Pakistan will be delighted to join the AXIS powers so long at those Axis powers are intent on the USA, Israel and Saudi arabia --------war makes strante bedfellows



But why do we keep climbing into that bed?  That's the question I keep asking.  I know being a Zionist, you really do have a vested interest in getting into these fights on who a Sky Pixie promised a strip of desert to. 

THese things are NOT our problem. We need to wash our hands of all of it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 24, 2015)

irosie 12386007 





irosie91 said:


> your response is silly------most of the Zoroastrians of history were murdered by Shiites-



I responded with the reason I mentioned 09/11/01.  You have no rebuttal so you call it silly. That is a cop out. 

If you want to go back through human history you would have to indict every nation that murdered minorities on the way to establish a state. 

You've totally ran away from the nuclear deal and diverted to terrorism. Now you deny Saudi involment in the Wahhabbi Sunni terrorist movement. You don't call for an investigation into the Saudi government's role in sponsoring terrorist activity or not cracking down on wealthy Ssudis that do, 

Can you provide a source that Shiites rather than Sunnis are currently murdering YAZIDIS? 

I asked you for that and get nothing.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 24, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jroc 12384584
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iranian peshmerga chief: Iran set ambushes for us - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie 12386007
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not look back at the prior posts------I believe I referred to the FACT that
Shiites murdered  ZOROASTRIANS historically and currently IN IRAN-------the Yazidis in Iraq who are a small
remnant of the Zoroastrians who once lived in Iraq-----are the victims of SUNNI
muslims in current times----HISTORICALLY  Shiites have murdered Zoroastrians in
IRAN     and still do.     Thems the fact-------if you do not know about it then you are
remarkably ignorant of history.    You want to give me a link to where I said that it
is Shiites in Iraq murdering Yazidis?     I will say this----if Shiites CONTROLLED the
lands in Norhern Iraq where Yazidis now live-------they would kill them.    If I claimed that the current attack on Yazidis in IRAW is being done by Shiites----then that is
an error on my part-----it is SUNNI CALIPHITES  doing it------In fact it is likely that
Baathist pig  Saddam did so too----during his time 

You make reference to the fact that I did not cite the fact that SAUDI ARABIA  does not   "crack down"  on the muslims in Saudi arabia who support terrorism-----is that the best you can do? ---------You have DECIDED that since I did not mention the filth  of the Saudis that I ENDORSE IT-------that conclusion is idiotic. ---YOU are unsuccessfuly struggling to create a  DICHOTOMY-------all those who do not recognize sunni islamicists as the shit they but comment on Iran's shit-------actually support sunni shit.    Your thesis is nonsense


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie 12386007
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie 12386007
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > In Syria and Iraq------the Iranian Shiite shit are not coming close to Isis ---in Iraq they are murdering YAZIDIS----which is a sect likely derived from Zoroastrianism-----just as Shiite shit of Iran HAS, historically murdered millions of Zoroastrians in Iran (talk to a Zoroastrian-----there are some in Mumbai and some in Israel and
> ...



I see no reason to so argue-----what is your basis for the idea that zoroatrianism holds something in common with Shiite islam?  -----for the record----I have been
acquainted with both Shiites and Sunnis------Shiites kinda idolize aspects of
Persian  "culture"-------and even consider Farsi as a kind of  secondary  ""holy""
language for muslims----but other than the fact that Iran is the SHIITE center of
the world-------I see no reason to say that  SHIITE ISLAM EVOLVED FROM 
ZOROASTRIANISM      ----------lots of American Indians are,  today----Christians---
and some hold onto some remnants of the  "old ways"------that fact does not
suggest that   "American indian Christianity evolved from the religion of the
Sioux indiands of the midwest


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 24, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Iranian peshmerga chief: Iran set ambushes for us - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East



So you were wrong to claim that Iran was targeting Iraqi Kurds.   Look at your link.  Those are Kurds that reside in Iran.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 24, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> There is no Kenyan Emperor in DC in the first place. And Iran is not going to nuke any place you hate filled know-nothing.



Your display of faith it be touching.

Insane....but, still, touching!


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Iranian peshmerga chief: Iran set ambushes for us - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> ...



KOIDS IS KOIDS------they share a common culture all across-------Iran to Iraq to
Syria to  Turkey----------


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 24, 2015)

Irosie 12377958 





irosie91 said:


> the Iranian Shiite shit are not coming close to Isis ---in Iraq they are murdering YAZIDIS----w



There you said it rosie. You can't keep current events straight so why should we respect anything you put in writing?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> . KOIDS IS KOIDS------they share a common culture all across-------Iran to Iraq to
> Syria to  Turkey----------




The false claim was made with the distinction being "IRAQI" Kurds. The Iranians have been arming and assisting Iraqi Kurds in Iraq for over a year now. I have put an end to another rightwinger false claim. Iranians are not targeting Iraqi Kurds as well as they are not murdering YAZIDIS in Iraq as you falsely claimed.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > . KOIDS IS KOIDS------they share a common culture all across-------Iran to Iraq to
> ...




wrong-----I said  ISIS is murdering kurds--------Iranians murdered Zoroastrians in Iran and still do---------you keep lying ----GOEBBELS LIKE.      Iran might be arming Iraqi kurds   (but not Iranian kurds)  -------because Iraqi kurds are fighting ISIS-------
you seem very confused


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > . KOIDS IS KOIDS------they share a common culture all across-------Iran to Iraq to
> ...





NotfooledbyW said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Iranian peshmerga chief: Iran set ambushes for us - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> ...




fellow posters------this jerk   -----"Notfooled"   is attempting to confuse us because there are kurds in   IRAN  whom the Iranian Shiites kill.     There are kurds in Iraq---whom the  Iraqi  sunnis  kill.     There are kurds in SYRIA-----whom  the Assads kill.       There are kurds in Turkey whom the turks kill.          "notfooled" is hoping that these simple facts have everyone confused so he can shit on your head


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 24, 2015)

irosie 12390773 





irosie91 said:


> fellow posters------this jerk -----"Notfooled" is attempting to confuse us because there are kurds in IRAN whom the Iranian Shiites kill. There are kurds in Iraq---whom the Iraqi sunnis kill. There are kurds in SYRIA-----whom the Assads kill. There are kurds in Turkey whom the turks kill. "notfooled" is hoping that these simple facts have everyone confused so he can shit on your hea



It is written and cannot be erased where you  falsly claimed that Iran was murdering YAZIDIS in Iraq right now.  

As far as Kurds in Iran goes, when any group of people attempt to change long established borders the government being threatened in every case will defend its territorial integrity by force if it can.  

That situation gives no one the right to lie that Tehran is targeting Iraqi Kurds when the truth is Tehran has been arming and assisting Iraqi Kurds in the common fight against ISIS. 

You still have provided no alternative to the P5+1 deal with Iran on the nuclear threat that does not involve war and military action. To call for investigations and trials in absentia of Iranian officials over the terrorist activity sponsored by Tehran is meaningless in the real world. Meaningless unless you can commit half a million troops that will go in - defeat the army that would defend them - and bring them to a prison somewhere to be punished for their crimes. So unless you can back up a trial with sufficient military force to capture, kill or punish the villains you best not hold the trials.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 24, 2015)

irosie 12390733 





irosie91 said:


> wrong-----I said ISIS is murdering kurds--------



It was Jroc who wrote Iran was targeting *IRAQI* Kurds. That is a lie. 

Yours was that Iran was murdering *YAZIDIS* in Iraq.

I never argued that ISIS was not killing Iraqi Kurds.  They would have to get passed Iraqi Kurds in order to kill Iranian Kurds and the truth is they never will.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 25, 2015)

Irosie 12377958 





irosie91 said:


> in Syria and Iraq------the Iranian Shiite shit are not coming close to Isis ---in Iraq they are murdering YAZIDIS----



Why did the YAZIDIS go to Iranian backed Shiite militias for help to establish their own defense forces against ISIS? Your phony facts are exposed. That's why we get your foul-mouthed personal attacks.

You are a know nothing.

*Kurds Cracks Down On Yazidi Military Leaders Who Seek Help From Iran *
By Alessandria Masi @alessandriamasia.masi@ibtimes.comon April 07 2015 4:21 PM EDT



> .
> Earlier this month, some Yazidis voiced their desire to have an independent military, something the Kurdish authorities will not allow. In its early stages HPS  attracted some wealthy people from the Yazidi diaspora to come back and finance the fight, as well as a few dozen foreign fighters. The group received some weapons and reinforcements from the peshmerga, but it was not enough to continue fighting ISIS, and the Yazidis said they were forced to look for other sources.
> 
> One such alternative was reportedlythe Iran-backed Popular Mobilization Units, a coalition of mostly Shiite militia fighters battling ISIS in Iraq and sometimes coordinating with the Iraqi army.



Kurds Cracks Down On Yazidi Military Leaders Who Seek Help From Iran

Jroc ran away - you should do the same.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 25, 2015)

Jroc 12386749. 





Jroc said:


> Iranian peshmerga chief: Iran set ambushes for us - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East



Interesting Q&A from Jroc's link:



> .
> *Al-Monitor:*  How have the negotiations between Iran and the West affected the internal situation in Iran?
> 
> *Azizi:*  It is normal for Western countries to establish relations with Iran to change Iran’s attitudes and reduce the danger it poses to the region. *In this context, the solution of Iran’s nuclear issue will benefit the international community and Iran will benefit from it,* too. Iran’s benefits are the release of some of the Iranian money and acceptance of Iran into the international community. But according to the nature of Tehran’s policy, ups and downs are common. Rouhani tried to change the international community’s vision toward him, but the question remains: Will Ayatollah Khamenei accept the entire package proposed by the international community?
> ...




The Iranian Peshmerga leader says Iran nuke deal will benefit the world community.

"*In this context, the solution of Iran’s nuclear issue will benefit the international community and Iran will benefit from it"

*


----------



## ninja007 (Sep 27, 2015)

so OP- Its good the deal says the US can only come to Iran's aid if a war starts with Israel. Youre ok with that?


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2015)

Guy, this is what the Senate agreed to.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, this is what the Senate agreed to.




right-----now let's sit tight and see how it all works out


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy, this is what the Senate agreed to.
> ...



Pretty much. this is a pretty good deal for the US, better than we were going to ever get otherwise. 

But for the Zionist Amen Corner, who want to see Americans in body bags so Israelis can sleep peacefully at night, the whining will never stop.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


 
the OBSESSION   that the islamo Nazi pigs on this board evince over the   US - IRAN  nuke deal is FASCINATING.     The islamo Nazis are CELEBRATING a great
victory as if their sluts are dancing on the dead bodies of a million jewish infants.  
I got bad news for you lumps of Nazi shit--------it is actually not much of an issue
at all for   DA JOOOOOOOS.      Go out----get drunk and slobber over your gutter whores----------and IMAGINE  that you "got one over on da joooooos" ---------
     ......you didn't-------the "agreement" makes no difference


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> the OBSESSION that the islamo Nazi pigs on this board evince over the US - IRAN nuke deal is FASCINATING. The islamo Nazis are CELEBRATING a great
> victory as if their sluts are dancing on the dead bodies of a million jewish infants.
> I got bad news for you lumps of Nazi shit--------it is actually not much of an issue
> at all for DA JOOOOOOOS. Go out----get drunk and slobber over your gutter whores----------and IMAGINE that you "got one over on da joooooos" ---------
> ......you didn't-------the "agreement" makes no difference



Guy, if this wasn't such a big deal for the Jews, then why did the Head Jew fly to Washington to demand we don't do it? 

The agreement is pretty awesome in that people have figured out the emperor has no clothes.  

Even Ann Coulter has broken bad on you guys.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the OBSESSION that the islamo Nazi pigs on this board evince over the US - IRAN nuke deal is FASCINATING. The islamo Nazis are CELEBRATING a great
> ...



ROFLMAO ----anne ooulter.         Some "leader"  got on a plane to register a
complaint---------WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> ROFLMAO ----anne ooulter. Some "leader" got on a plane to register a
> complaint---------WOW!!!!!!!!



Yes, and a great day in America, we finally told him to go fuck himself. 

Too bad no one did that a decade ago before we put 5000 American servicemen into the ground.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ROFLMAO ----anne ooulter. Some "leader" got on a plane to register a
> ...



who did 'WE"   bid   "go fuck yourself"   ?      I do not remember bidding anyone----
"fuck yourself"


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> who did 'WE" bid "go fuck yourself" ? I do not remember bidding anyone----
> "fuck yourself"



You know, when your boy and AIPAC couldn't block this very sensible deal and avoided a war. That's what you are hear whining about, right?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > who did 'WE" bid "go fuck yourself" ? I do not remember bidding anyone----
> ...



to what   "war"  are you referring?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Foul mouth personal attacks and no facts. Typical conservative. Have you found one single case where Iranian Shiites were murdering Yazidis in Iraq yet? Can you admit you made that up?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 27, 2015)

Ironies 12412841 





irosie91 said:


> -----the "agreement" makes no difference



Why were Republicans trying so hard to stop it then?  And bitching and moaning so much over it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



the one the Jews wanted us to fight against Iran. 

THe Jew motto... "Let's you and him fight!"


----------



## Jroc (Sep 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




So what do you think about Jews who support Obama over the lives of Jews in Israel? Would you like to answer that for me?


*Army Chief Says Iran ‘Eager’ to Wipe Out Israel Sooner Than Khamenei’s 25-Year Assessment*








> The commander-in-chief of the Iranian Army expressed his country’s eagerness for a military confrontation with Israel, and readiness to destroy the Jewish state sooner than the 25-year projection recently set forth by Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei, the regime-aligned _Tasnim News Agency_reported on Tuesday.
> 
> In a speech during “Sacred Defense Week,” Iran’s annual commemoration of its 8-year war with Iraq, Major General Ataollah Salehi vowed, “We will annihilate Israel for sure.”
> 
> “We are also eager that Israel take (military) action against us sooner, so that we could mark its destruction earlier than the 25 years that has been pledged,” he added.



Report: Army Chief Says Iran ‘Eager’ to Wipe Out Israel Sooner Than Khamenei’s 25-Year Assessment

*Statistikhengst*


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I never suggested that Shiite shit were murdering Yazidis------I correctly stated that Shiite shit murder  ZOROASTRIANS in Iran-------you fucking piece of shit


----------



## Tehon (Sep 28, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I never suggested that Shiite shit were murdering Yazidis------I correctly stated that Shiite shit murder  ZOROASTRIANS in Iran-------you fucking piece of shit


Of course you didn't just suggest it, you stated it out right. Then you tried to give your bullshit some credibility by trying to link Yazidis with Zoroastrians. And still you try to lie your way thru it. You have no credibility.......you marginalize yourself with practically every post you make........typical Zionist scum.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 28, 2015)

Jroc said:


> So what do you think about Jews who support Obama over the lives of Jews in Israel? Would you like to answer that for me?



American Jews look at Zionism like the crazy relative who starts ranting about Hitler to your _goyim_ classmates at your Bat-Mitvah.

"Uncle Moshe, you are embarrassing me in front of my friends!!!!" 

The thing is, a lot of decent minded Jews are embarrassed by the fact that the Jewish state has required 70 years of war and oppression of the people who are already there. 

Then we have people like you without conscience, the true nature of a bully...


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 28, 2015)

Irosie Then:

Irosie 12377958 





irosie91 said:


> In Syria and _*Iraq*_------the Iranian Shiite shit are not coming close to Isis ---_*in Iraq*_ they are _*murdering   YAZIDIS*_----





Irosie the foul mouth now:

Irosie 12415723 





irosie91 said:


> I never suggested that Shiite shit were murdering Yazidis------I correctly stated that Shiite shit murder  ZOROASTRIANS in Iran-------you fucking piece of shit




You can always tell when right wingers get caught having their facts wrong by the extremity of their foul mouthed personal attacks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tehon said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I never suggested that Shiite shit were murdering Yazidis------I correctly stated that Shiite shit murder  ZOROASTRIANS in Iran-------you fucking piece of shit
> ...



if I one post   (which I cannot find)    I stated that Iranians kill Yazidis in Iraq----it was
by error.       I am not----as you are-----an islamo Nazi lump of shit-----I IS A JEW----as a jew I have encountered Zoroastrians and understand their history -------the tragedy
they endured when they encountered the STINK OF THE NABI ASS LICKERS who 
subjected them to genocide in honor of the lump of shit they worship


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Irosie Then:
> 
> Irosie 12377958
> 
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Sep 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you think about Jews who support Obama over the lives of Jews in Israel? Would you like to answer that for me?
> ...


Are those the same Jews who you want dead with the rest of them for controlling the country behind the scenes and who caused you to loose your job? are you
*guno* ?...whats goyim mean?


----------



## Jroc (Sep 28, 2015)

Jroc said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




*irosie91*
I didn't think you'd answer my question. it's easy to sit here and slam the Islamonazis all day. it 's quite another to point out and stand against your own, who side with the enemies of the Jewish people


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 28, 2015)

irosie 12417466 





irosie91 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > Irosie Then:
> ...



Are you blind?  You used the term 'they" in reference to  "--_*the Iranian Shiite shit*_" murdering YAZIDIS.

You were responding to JoeB who had correctly argued "In Syria and Iraq, the funding Iran is doing is helping to fight ISIS." 

You cannot accept that truth so you made up your own.   You said Iran was not coming close to ISIS in Iraq ---- they were murdering YAZIDIS.

You are part of the rightwing propaganda machine that just does not concern itself with being factual.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie 12417466
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wrong again------the  "THEY"  is muslims murdering  Yazidis----just as  muslims have murdered ZOROASTRIANS  ----historically,  for the glory of the lump of shit---in the sky -----allah,  for the past  1400 years.      Zoroastrrians----like jews-----refused to lick the shit off the stinking ass of the rapist pig, muhummad    For those who do not know----
Zorostrianism was-----at one time,    THE RELIGION of Iran--------the pigs of "notfooled"   creed--------committed a gross genocide upon them ----killing  tens of
millions for refusing to lick the shit of islam.      There are very few Zoroastrians in the world ---left.      Some escaped   "not-fooled"  shit by sailing off to  Bombay 
(now called Mumbai)        Some jews did the same-------today in Bombay  (Mumbai) 
small numbers of Jews and Zoroastrians still remain-------it was they who were attacked by islami nazo scum and shit-----in the  year 2011.    Not-fooled shit cannot
tolerate the fact that some have survived.     Had I not been a jew,   I would have never encountered a Zoroastrian------but I did,  simply because I have a friend----jew from Mumbai.        SEE?     I am lucky.     The islamo Nazi shit----in order to excite their sluts------engaged in that which  muslimah sluts enjoy------obscene mutiation
murder,---------the scum mutilated a pregnant girl------just becusse she was the wife of a rabbi.      Of couse the shit for allah also murdered scores of people in that HOLY JIHAD FOR MUHUMMAD------2011------Mumbai-----the city classic as a refuge for the victims of the shit of islam.     Currently -----the ass lickers of the rapist pig are murdering and raping and enslaving a small remnant of the Zoroastrians of BAGHDAD-------the Yazidis who escaped their STINK AND FILTH by taking to the HILLS and living amongst the kurds for more than 1000 years


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 28, 2015)

irosie 12418743 





irosie91 said:


> . for the past1400 years. Zoroastrrians----



So with all your foul mouthed (irrelevant to this  thread's topic ) history lesson you are saying you do know the truth. In Iraq the Iranians are not murdering YAZIDIS - they are assisting them as well as the Kurds as well as the U.S. coalition, as well as the Shiite run Iraqi government that 4484 good Americans sacrificed their lives to put in place. So you know that Iran is assisting the world community  in destroying the ISIS THREAT. Iran is a terrorist state. That is one major problem that must be dealt with. But as of right now Iran is on the same team as the U.S. in fighting against ISIS.

The nuclear bomb issue is another separate issue the world community faces with Iran. So why would you derail resolving the bigger issue on nukes at the present time when Iran is essentially helping to eliminate the bigger Sunni threat to Zoroastrians, YAZIDIS Kurds and other Christians and Jewish people that live in that part of the world.

Why not resolve one big threat from Iran (Nukes) peacefully as long as Iran is contributing to the global war against ISIS?

Your rants make no sense at all.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 28, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> .  today in Bombay  (Mumbai)
> small numbers of Jews and Zoroastrians still remain-------it was they who were attacked by islami nazo scum and shit-----in the  year 2011.




Did the Iranian Government have anything to do with this?



> .
> *2011 Mumbai bombings*
> 
> 
> ...




Are we not discussing Iran's nuclear deal with the P5+1 on this thread? What does Iran have to do with a terrorist bomb attack in Mumbai?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > .  today in Bombay  (Mumbai)
> ...



the fact that there are jews and Zoroastrians in Bombay is very much related to
IRAN----historically-----very much related to the  CREED  still the creed of Iran.   Zoroastrians are called     PARSEES------which means   PERSIANS.     They are---
ethnically IRANIANS  ---interestingly enough----the language used by Pakistanis
of the  "lets bomb Mumbai-----the synagogue first" ------is very close to  "farsi"   ---
the language of Iran.  -----attack on Mumbai is not a "coincidence"----Mumbai
was the stop off place for people fleeing  ISLAM   ---historically----they floated
off by boat.     I see a cultural link that reflects the ethos of IRAN TODAY.  
Try to free your brain from your rock hard skull


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 28, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Are those the same Jews who you want dead with the rest of them for controlling the country behind the scenes and who caused you to loose your job? are you
> *guno* ?...whats goyim mean?



You know very well Goyim means gentile. 

Guy, I'm kind of indifferent to whether you live or die, but I'll be damned if I go along with sending more Americans off to die so you can pretend your Imaginary Friend in the Sky loves you the best.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Are those the same Jews who you want dead with the rest of them for controlling the country behind the scenes and who caused you to loose your job? are you
> ...




it's the Jews




JoeB131 said:


> You've been brainwashed by the Jewish media and are too stupid to realize it.






JoeB131 said:


> After the JEWS manipulated us into a war over a LIE.
> 
> You do get this, right? Those Americans would be alive today of the Jews hadn't lied about Iraq having WMD's to start with.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 29, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Are those the same Jews who you want dead with the rest of them for controlling the country behind the scenes and who caused you to loose your job? are you
> ...



the word  GOYIM   does not mean gentile-------it means  NATIONS.     In Hebrew literature it is often used to mean  "other"  nations   ----but the word itself  actually means   "nations"----GOY  is   NATION     and GOYIM is the plural


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> the word GOYIM does not mean gentile-------it means NATIONS. In Hebrew literature it is often used to mean "other" nations ----but the word itself actually means "nations"----GOY is NATION and GOYIM is the plural



Whatever... 

Hey, you know, Gay means "happy".  but that's not how it's used today.  

Try again.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> the fact that there are jews and Zoroastrians in Bombay is very much related to
> IRAN----historically-----very much related to the  CREED  still the creed of Iran.




That is not what I asked you. Your dreaded theocrats currently running Iran had nothing at all to do with the 2011 bombings in Mumbai. Your arguments against the P5+1 nuclear deal are pretty much a fraud you have committed on yourself.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Yepp. Jew haters like magic underwear Joe are often easily confused...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 29, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the word GOYIM does not mean gentile-------it means NATIONS. In Hebrew literature it is often used to mean "other" nations ----but the word itself actually means "nations"----GOY is NATION and GOYIM is the plural
> ...



you made no point      I posted the correct translation-----the word GOY has been used to connote ----"non jew"     Is that what you wanted?


----------



## Jroc (Sep 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...





The word Goy is also being used on this board by people who pretend to be Jews, as a derogatory, even vicious term to address non-Jews.  It then spreads like a cancer, as the Jew haters use it as proof that Jews think non-Jews are beneath them, which is incorrect.


----------



## Jroc (Sep 29, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




These leftist Jew haters are your people ...congratulations


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 29, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the fact that there are jews and Zoroastrians in Bombay is very much related to
> ...



At no point did I suggest that the Aytoilets of Iran arranged the terrorism which muslims from Pakistan----in fact SUNNI muslims,  enacted in Mumbai-----fooled
insists that I did because he is a desperated fucking liar trying to BOLSTER his
POV-----with what amounts to a libel.     Libel is what islamo Nazi pimps do.    I alluded to an ETHOS which Pakistanis-----even sunni Pakistanis---share with Shiite shit of Iran------their sense the MURDERING ----Zoroastrians and Joooos and Hindus is a good idea------pleasing to the lump of shit that they worship.    -----long
ago there were  Zoroastrians and hindus and jews in what is today the Islamic cesspit---Pakistan


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 29, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> . At no point did I suggest that the Aytoilets of Iran arranged the terrorism which muslims from Pakistan----in fact SUNNI muslims,  enacted in Mumbai-----




I never said you did. You are hallucinating. I pointed out a fact that you failed to mention. You argue a case opposed to the nuclear deal based upon Iran's involvement in terrorist activity.  Then you bring up a terrorist event four years prior to the nuclear negotiations and having nothing to do with the negotiations and deal made this year. 

Why do you actually oppose the nuclear deal?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 30, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > . At no point did I suggest that the Aytoilets of Iran arranged the terrorism which muslims from Pakistan----in fact SUNNI muslims,  enacted in Mumbai-----
> ...



the nuclear deal INCLUDES  ending of economic sanctions upon
Iran at a time when Iran is fomenting a war in the Levant---- as to
nuclear energy and weapons----nothing will stop Iran from developing
nuclear energy fueled weapons------the  "agreement"   simply obscures
the situation.     I did not suggest that the Mumbai attack by sunni muslims
from Pakistan was orchestrated by Iran-------I mentioned TERRORISM
of the Islamic  hue.    Sunni or Shiite----the ways and means are the same---.
I will make a prediction.     Iranian galvanized terrorism will now increase---
just as Pakistani terrorism increased when that country GOT DA BOMB


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 30, 2015)

irosie 12434313 





irosie91 said:


> nuclear energy and weapons----nothing will stop Iran from developing nuclear energy fueled weapons



Bombing their nuke facilities will stop them if they violate the deal. Sanctions surely wouldn't stop them. Now at least if they violate the deal they can be bombed with more legitimacy than before the deal when it's only based upon speculation.

It will cost them more than their sanctions relief to rebuild a bombed out nuclear infrastructure.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 30, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie 12434313
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not believe that anyone is going to bomb Iranian nuclear facilities until and if and when  Iran starts using nuclear stuff first


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Oct 1, 2015)

irosie 12440177 





irosie91 said:


> I do not believe that anyone is going to bomb Iranian nuclear facilities until and if and when  Iran starts using nuclear stuff first




Now I see why you do not have a logical or rational basis for your opposition to the nuclear deal. 

Vote for Hillary. She will do it:


*What Clinton Plans If Iran Cheats on Nuke Deal.  *By LIZ KREUTZ.     Sep 9, 2015, 12:22 pm



> .
> Addressing Iran directly today, Hillary Clinton said unequivocally that she “will not hesitate to take military action” as president if the country attempts to obtain a nuclear weapon.
> 
> “The United States will never allow you to acquire a nuclear weapon,” Clinton said during remarks at the Brookings Institution in Washington, D.C Wednesday morning, in a message aimed directly at Iran’s leaders. “As president I will take whatever actions are necessary to protect the U.S. and its allies. I will not hesitate to take military action.”
> ...




What Clinton Plans If Iran Cheats on Nuke Deal


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 1, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> irosie 12440177
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is clear to me that you are not capable of "seeing"  anything


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Oct 1, 2015)

Irosie 12444810 





irosie91 said:


> it is clear to me that you are not capable of "seeing"  anything



Why? I see what Sec Hillary Clinton said and you apparently don't want to see it.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 1, 2015)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Irosie 12444810
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hillary Clinton is not commander in chief----nor is she honest


----------



## theHawk (Oct 11, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Obama secures Iran nuclear deal with Barbara Mikulski vote - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being able to veto a resolution made by Congress isn't the same as ratifying a treaty made by the President.  He doesn't have a two-thirds Congressional approval so it means nothing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 11, 2015)

theHawk said:


> Being able to veto a resolution made by Congress isn't the same as ratifying a treaty made by the President. He doesn't have a two-thirds Congressional approval so it means nothing.



well, yeah, it does.  The sanctions will be lifted and the agreement will go into place.  

Now, if the Country has a collective brain fart and elects a Republican in 2016, I guess these guys will go out and say, "Well, I want to put sanctions back into place."  Good luck doing that after a bunch of big corporations have already set up shop in Iran and the other partner countries are already all in.  

A great day for America. We finally stood up to the Zionists.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Being able to veto a resolution made by Congress isn't the same as ratifying a treaty made by the President. He doesn't have a two-thirds Congressional approval so it means nothing.
> ...



You hate big corporations  ,but you hate Jews more. You're sick in more ways than one.... Sickly boy



JoeB131 said:


> You've been brainwashed by the Jewish media and are too stupid to realize it.






JoeB131 said:


> After the JEWS manipulated us into a war over a LIE.
> 
> You do get this, right? Those Americans would be alive today of the Jews hadn't lied about Iraq having WMD's to start with.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 11, 2015)

Jroc said:


> You hate big corporations ,but you hate Jews more. You're sick in more ways than one.... Sickly boy



I would say that the evil of the Corporations is more reasonable than the evil of the Zionists. 

As Voltaire said, the world is full of scoundrels and fanatics, but you can reason with a scoundrel. 

The corporations are scoundrels, to be sure. If not regulated and watched and held to account, they will rip you off every time.  But you can still reason with them. 

The Zionists are fanatics.  They live next to people who want to kill them because an imaginary Fairy in the Sky said so.  They are willing to involve the rest of the world into truly pointless wars to keep doing so.


----------

